# Salz in den Koi Teich geben



## Sven Horstedt (29. Juni 2010)

Moin , ich wollte mal fragen ob wer Erfahrung hat mit Salz im Koi Teich zur Verbesserung der abwehrkräfte der Koi . Im Buch wird was von 0,2 %geschreiben  . Quelle GU Koi 
das wären bei 46.000l ja 90 liter Salz :-o .

Hat da wer Erfahrung ? 

Lg Sven


----------



## scholzi (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Salz in den Koi Teich geben*

 Sven
klar ist Salz gut für die Fische aber als Dauerlösung im Teich eher nicht geeignet....
-Man bekommt es nur über viele Teilwasserwechsel wieder raus
-Es ist mit vielen Medikamenten zB Formalin nicht verträglich...
-Pflanzen mögen es nicht
-Als Dauerlösung eingesetzt hilft es nicht mehr so gut wenn dein Fisch wirklich mal was hat
-Es wird als Dauerlösung von Leuten eingesetzt die ein Nitrit Problem haben, da das Salz den osmotischen Druck verringert und somit weniger in den Fisch eindringen kann!
Hier ist auch noch ne interessante Seite zum Thema http://around-koi.de/42210.html
Ich glaub du musst selbst entscheiden was du in den Teich kippst...


----------



## Sven Horstedt (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Salz in den Koi Teich geben*

Danke Robert 

ich werde es lassen .

lg sven

Nitrit = 0 also ist da kein Handlungsbedarf


----------

